# shop made feather boards



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

does anyone know where I can find a plan for feather board used on router workshop? would like to have a sketch with dimensions/size. what wood would be the best for the jig? have seen photo of jig but need little more info if possible. thanx woodchuck44


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

I don't know of one ( sketch ) but here's a link..

http://www.routerworkshop.com/featherbd.html

I have about 8 sets of them and they are real easy to make...

Once you make one set you will make many more your own way...

I use them on many tools in the shop 

I will tell you what, I will go out to the shop and trace one ,and post a small drawing, if it will help, just ask. 
But I will say the ones I have are NOT the same as the Oak-Park ones almost but not the same..
===========
But it's no big deal to lay it out on some stock, use a BIG French Curve ,then use the band saw/jig saw...
Like the one below.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2461&filter=20605
==========



woodchuck44 said:


> does anyone know where I can find a plan for feather board used on router workshop? would like to have a sketch with dimensions/size. what wood would be the best for the jig? have seen photo of jig but need little more info if possible. thanx woodchuck44


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

thanx bobj3 but was also interested in the length must be about what 5 or 6 inches I will use one of your photos that helps. thanx again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodchuck44

You're Welcome 

Go just a bit longer, 8" to 10" long,,, you want all the spring you can get...
Plus if you have a tee-track on your router table that will give you a hint how long they should be...
I also use them on the table saw,,it holds the stock down and will NOT let the stock come back at you...I will not use the table saw anymore without them in place...a little bit of sand paper glued to the hold downs and it's real safe way to use the table saw,, I have one that's 1/4" thick for the real tricky rips on the table saw..

also see the link below

http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/9874-ice-hold-downs.html

=====








woodchuck44 said:


> thanx bobj3 but was also interested in the length must be about what 5 or 6 inches I will use one of your photos that helps. thanx again


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

they appear to be a better " mouse trap" compared to other featherboards I can see the advantage they have thanx for measurements


----------

